# It's Illegal to have a Gun in the USA now.



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure some of you are well aware of this already ...

But for many folks it is ILLEGAL RIGHT NOW to own a gun and keep it in their own home and virtually impossible to move around most cities in the USA with a gun.

All thanks to the 1,000 foot gun free zones around Schools.

Click on the Cleveland Map ... just for a giggle or two

http://www.gunlaws.com/Gun_Free_School_Zones.htm


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I just dont see how they can enforce this without violating a persons second amendment rights. I havent heard of this law but it is basically saying that anyone with 1000feet of a school that has a gun in their home could be sent to prison for 5 years. I know we are all abot safe schools these days but come on, you would need a helecopter to manuever in between the safe zones and danger zone!!

Ryan L.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

FYI, you are exempt from the 1000 ft rule if you're gun is registered. However not every locality requires registration, and many folks choose not to register if they dont have to. They are the ones that unfortunately have the most to fear from this law.

Decoy, were fine because as Clark County requires it, our firearms are registered.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, didn't know anything about this when I lived in Phoenix, but I see it says 1990. I'll have to call a couple buddies. A couple have to travel through a few of those "dots" between work and home.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gun Owner ... I don't get the impression that "registration of a gun" makes a lick of difference ...

However, I did catch one thing. "Privately Owned Property" within the 1,000 feet is excluded land for the "ban." So if you own a house within 1,000 feet of a school your land is not "banned" ... But I'm not sure how you would legally get the guns off your property once they were on it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The first bill like this was overturned by the supreme court in 1995 and congress rushed through the present bill in the form we now have in 1996. Problem is no one has ever challenged the present law and my guess the first time it is used against a law abiding citizen it will be challenged in court. If you live within that 1000 feet zone you are exempt or if you have a ccw you're exempt but the law is so vague a **** head DA could just about interrupt it any way he pleases. For example if you live within that 1000 foot buffer you can own and have guns on your property but you cannot carry that gun to your parked car on the street. You must move the car onto your property and then before driving off your property the gun must be in a locked storage device. A lot of booby traps there.........


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

One more stupid thought ... Right here in Vegas the Police Sub-Station (where you can take your guns to be registered) is easily within 1,000 feet of the Middle School my kids attended ...

Seems one ought not be able to take a gun there to be registered :eyeroll:

No doubt about it ... that Federal Law needs some help :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now if the republicans want to impress me they would repeal this stupid law.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Or at least change it to a "Criminal Free Zone"...

At least then honest citizens wont have any trouble, and the law will have the same amount of bite, regardless of how small that bite is...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Now you can see what these laws are really for! They enable law enforcement to do what ever they want, these laws are not for your safety dont ever belive that. 
How about Drug free zones around schools?? Are not the drugs they speak of already illegal? Or can they now throw you in the slammer for having cought medicine near a school? :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here in Alaska we use schools for gun shows


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Just another reason never to live in a big city.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

ABBK I'm shocked to hear that. Learn something every day. Didn't know they had schools in Alaska.... :lol:


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Pardon my ignorence but wasn't the federal gun free zone law struck down as unconstitutional in US v. Lopez?

Did they repass the law that I am not aware of?

I think the states may have passed their own laws but not the feds. I did a quick search and didn't see anything after Lopez.

http://www.law.cornell.edu/supct/html/93-1260.ZS.html


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Pardon my ignorence but wasn't the federal gun free zone law struck down as unconstitutional in US v. Lopez?


Yes it was struck down in 1995. However a new law with different language was rushed through congress in 1996 and still stands today.

http://www.gunlaws.com/Gun_Free_School_Zones_Act.pdf


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Gohon.
I did a little more seaching.

This is from a case out of Alaska.United States v. Dorsey, 418 F.3d 1038

Contrary to the prior version of 18 U.S.C.S. § 922(q), the current version includes a requirement that the defendant's possession of the firearm have a concrete tie to interstate commerce. The current version of § 922(q) resolves the shortcomings that the U.S. Supreme Court in its Lopez decision found in the prior version of § 922(q) because it incorporates a jurisdictional element which ensures, through case-by-case inquiry, that the firearm possession in question affects interstate commerce. This jurisdictional element saves § 922(q) from the infirmity that defeated it in Lopez.

The language of the case implies that if the firearm is produced within your state then you are exempt from the law. Interesting.

One case held that the firearm carried was a colt and the arrest was in Tenn. therebieng no colt plants in Tenn. then the firearm was part of interstate commerce.

Good reason to buy local. Just because there are alot of schools where I live and I don't transport in locked boxes.
K


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's the place I go to for gun shows:

Please visit us in person at the following shows

Gunshow in the Egan Center 
Anchorage, AK

*Wasilla Gun Show at the Wasilla High School 
Wasilla, AK* 
Anchorage Fur Rendevous at the Egan Center 
Anchorage, AK

Palmer Gun Show Palmer Fairgrounds 
Palmer AK

The Sportsman Show Mpls. Conv. Center 
Mpls, Minn

The Alaska Sportman's Show Ben Boeke Arena 
Anchorage, AK

The Fairbanks Outdoor Show Carlson Center 
Fairbanks, AK

J & S Marketing

Wasilla, Alaska

Toll Free 1-888-376-3195


----------

